# estació/parada de metro



## betulina

Hola a tothom,

Tinc curiositat per saber quina forma acostumeu a fer servir per denominar allà on para el metro, si _estació_ o _parada_ de metro.

En el cas de l'autobús és clar que diem _parada_ [accepció 1.5] (l'estació d'autobusos és allà on tenen l'origen i el final els de grans recorreguts, no?), i en el cas del tren diria que es tendeix a fer servir _estació_ [accepció 2.2].

Què feu servir per al metro? Tant en frases com "haig de baixar a la propera estació/parada" com "quina estació/parada tens més a prop de casa?", per exemple.

Jo crec que faig servir "parada" sempre.

Gràcies!


----------



## kiyama

Hola!
La megafonia del metro de Barcelona diu "estació", però jo diria que se sent més "parada".
Ki


----------



## Samaruc

Per a l'autobús, "parada".

Per al metro... Hmmm... Dubte... Però crec que m'eixiria abans "estació" que "parada"... O potser depèn de si em referesc al lloc (diria "quina estació tens mes a prop de casa?") o de si estic anant amb metro (diria "haig de baixar a la propera parada"). Però ja dic, dubte... O potser és que ja vaig tenint son... 

Au, bona nit!


----------



## Evalopca

Jo diria 'parada' però potser seria més correcte 'estació', oi?


----------



## betulina

kiyama said:


> La megafonia del metro de Barcelona diu "estació", però jo diria que se sent més "parada".



Sí, tens raó, Ki, diuen "estació" (tant en català com en castellà, oi?); en canvi, a la Renfe diuen "parada", tant en català com en castellà.




			
				Samaruc said:
			
		

> Per al metro... Hmmm... Dubte... Però crec que m'eixiria abans "estació" que "parada"... O potser depèn de si em referesc al lloc (diria "quina estació tens mes a prop de casa?") o de si estic anant amb metro (diria "haig de baixar a la propera parada"). Però ja dic, dubte... O potser és que ja vaig tenint son...



Bon dia! 
Sí, entenc la distinció que fas entre "estació" i "parada", jo també m'ho vaig estar rumiant igual. I també vaig estar dubtant molt. Però pensant en una conversa normal i corrent he arribat a la conclusió que diria "parada"...



			
				Evalopca said:
			
		

> Jo diria 'parada' però potser seria més correcte 'estació', oi?



Hola, Eva! Potser sí, potser ho podríem comparar amb el tren.

Gràcies a tots!


----------



## kiyama

Hola
betulina, no sé si t'hi has fixat mai, però al metro només anuncien les parades en català. 
Al tren les diuen primer en castellà i després en català, però els noms dels llocs els diuen en català.
Ki


----------



## betulina

kiyama said:


> Hola
> betulina, no sé si t'hi has fixat mai, però al metro només anuncien les parades en català.
> Al tren les diuen primer en castellà i després en català, però els noms dels llocs els diuen en català.
> Ki



Ah, gràcies per la rectificació, kiyama, no agafo gaire el metro, de fet


----------



## RIU

Sens dubte, parada per al bus i estació per al tren.


----------



## chics

Hola, jo per al metro dic "parada" però al metro de Barcelona diuen "estació" : _Propera estació : Tal_


----------

